# When can my wether go in with my buck?



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Werther, my wether, was born Jan 29th. I have a buck and Werther was kept so that eventually he could keep my poor buck company. Poor Maz can only look at the other goats right now. When is it safe to put them together? How big should my wether be? I put Werther near Maz the other day, but Maz seemed too "excited" and Werther seemed really scared. Maz could not actually get at Werther, they were on different sides of a fence. Should I keep doing that so they get used to each other?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'd let them in with each other, and watch them, after a little while you'll know if you should wait until he's bigger. they are for sure going to fight a bit and get the pecking order figured out but eventually they will probably become buds.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I still haven't put my guys together yet.......but their indoor pens and their yards are side by side and they know each other that way .....I hope to have all my guys together by fall...having my little 4mth old neutered this week and will try after he gets over it....I have two yearlings and two 4/5 month olds.....I tried it a while back and my older guys were way to rough on the little ones, but this was when I first brought them home.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think there is no reason not to have them together - they will get the pecking order down and will become buddies in no time. Make sure and watch them for a bit - but I do not anticipate any real issues!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Katrina and Allison... :thumbup: .there shouldn't be a problem putting them together...as they mentioned... keep an eye on them for a while....and if... your buck is being mean to him...such as hitting him in the side or places that can hurt him then you will know to remove him.......your buck... may chase the wether around for a while... a say what~! what~! but it should calm down.... after a while...they'll make each other tired.......make sure... you don't introduce them.....in the heat of the day....it is best ...either in the morning or the evening... when it is cooling down....that is if ...you are getting super hot temps.... :wink: 
Also...when you feed... make sure... they are spread out enough... so the wether can eat....bucks get bossy over there food.... :wink: good luck....


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

There's no reason a 6 mo wether shouldn't be in with a grown buck. Unless of course the buck is super aggressive. My weaned bucklings go right into the buck pen. They get bounced around, mounted and harrassed pretty good but manage to survive. I've never had to separate youngsters from the big boys.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ditto, unless you have a VERY aggressive buck you should be fine.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone I am not worried about aggression. I was actually more worried about. . . ummm . . . the opposite of aggression.  Mazzie seems like he REALLY liked the little guy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEHEHE - don't worry - I have a "confused" buck and he got the job done finally at 1 1/2 years old - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wethers are "practice" for the off season. LOL, Your young wether will be fine, it's all part of the pecking order. The bucks eventually learn that "practicing" isn't worth the effort.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Another good thing about putting him in now is they can get used to eachother before your does go into heat and your buck gets sexually frustrated. The only thing i always worried about with bucks in with whethers is during breeding seasons some bucks get more agressive, some who live with whethers start beating up the wheather just to beat him up, i think som bucks get mad when they cant get to the does. 
But i would try it now and see how things go.
beth


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Yikes...... now I wonder if I moved by buckling too soon into the "big boy pen." I put him in there at about 10 weeks as soon as he was weaned. Stinkybutt - the Papa - and Chance - his compadre wether - didn't give Tiggers a lick of grief. In fact, the older boys hid behind the llama like they were scared of the little bugger! That was a little more than a month ago and they seem to be doing wonderful. 

Initially I put the kennel from the maternity pen (Tiggs liked to snuggle in it) into his new digs with him as a security blanket. He hasn't needed it & has been doing beautifully.

Maybe I just got lucky, but I wouldn't be worried about moving a 7 mo. old over there if the buck isn't typically agressive.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I only have one buck pen during kid season and my bucks go in together as soon as they are wened. So i put kids in with two year old bucks at three months og age. i have never had a problem. I do use my kid pen as a breeding pen in fall when there are no kids in it.
beth


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL Stinkybutt?! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Also depending on the breed and goat you can run your bucks together. I know many folks that run their buck together away from their girls. And commercial breeders that are selling everything run several bucks with a large herd and pull them out when breeding is over too. These bucks also live together all the time. There has been some cases where boys will be boys and hurt each other but that is in all animals. The few that will be what they will be.


----------

